# ENDING TONIGHT AT MIDNIGHT...2015 Sm Rescue Raffle



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Come on everyone (our visitors, new members and our seasoned members)--let's ban together to help rescue organizations save, feed, shelter, and care for those less fortunate:chili: 

Today is the last day to raise money for our yearly SM Rescue Raffle. Please give whatever you can to this worthy cause. We've got a lot of members and we've got a lot of visitors--anyone can participate and together, we can *ALL MAKE A DIFFERENCE*!

We're currently at *$**8,620*...let's try to get to *$10,000*:chili:

Let's keep this post at the top of the list to remind everyone to help...please help me by continuing to bump throughout the day to remind everyone to participate:chili:

Thank you to everyone who is participating:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This couldn't come at a more crucial time. Just last night AMAR found out about 11 Maltese from a hoarder in CA whom they are planning to rescue. They need fosters and transport and donations. If you donate to them today, you'll get raffle tickets. Talk about win/win. :chili::chili: I think I'm going to buy two more calendars from them as gifts, Kim so will send you receipts.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> This couldn't come at a more crucial time. Just last night AMAR found out about 11 Maltese from a hoarder in CA whom they are planning to rescue. They need fosters and transport and donations. If you donate to them today, you'll get raffle tickets. Talk about win/win. :chili::chili: I think I'm going to buy two more calendars from them as gifts, Kim so will send you receipts.


I read about that Susan--just awful. Okay, sounds good. Thank you for donating 2 more prizes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> I read about that Susan--just awful. Okay, sounds good. Thank you for donating 2 more prizes!


LOL - I wasn't actually donating two more calendars as prizes but as gifts for my two AMAR foster adoptive families whose Maltese each have their own month in it...Pippin and Dee. Sorry for the confusion. :blush:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> LOL - I wasn't actually donating two more calendars as prizes but as gifts for my two AMAR foster adoptive families whose Maltese each have their own month in it...Pippin and Dee. Sorry for the confusion. :blush:


Oops, sorry I got confused! 

BTW, I posted another announcement about the raffle on FB if you want to share!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Kim and Susan,

Just read on the AMAR Facebook page about the 11 hoarder situation dogs that AMAR is trying to rescue. Poor babies... Hope they find the fosters they need and the $ to give them the care they need. All Maltese (and really all dogs) should know unconditional love.

Thank you for the work you've done with the raffle. Really amazing results. 

Terre


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> This couldn't come at a more crucial time. Just last night AMAR found out about 11 Maltese from a hoarder in CA whom they are planning to rescue. They need fosters and transport and donations. If you donate to them today, you'll get raffle tickets. Talk about win/win. :chili::chili: I think I'm going to buy two more calendars from them as gifts, Kim so will send you receipts.


Prompted me to act....you know the saying "charity begins close to home."


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

rrwtrw said:


> Kim and Susan,
> 
> Just read on the AMAR Facebook page about the 11 hoarder situation dogs that AMAR is trying to rescue. Poor babies... Hope they find the fosters they need and the $ to give them the care they need. All Maltese (and really all dogs) should know unconditional love.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Terre:wub:


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> This couldn't come at a more crucial time. Just last night AMAR found out about 11 Maltese from a hoarder in CA whom they are planning to rescue. They need fosters and transport and donations. If you donate to them today, you'll get raffle tickets. Talk about win/win. :chili::chili: I think I'm going to buy two more calendars from them as gifts, Kim so will send you receipts.


Sue, Saw your FB post regarding this situation. Just donated and sent off two receipts. Glad you posted or I would have missed the last day!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We also picked up 6 Maltese yesterday from a home that the woman died.
So, can I say we are on overflow now. 
Dawn Isley has the 6 in boarding now and needing fosters too, in So. Cal.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

bump


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Almost to our goal of $10,000*

Here's an update everyone! We are now at $9,610:chili:--keep the donations coming, we're almost there...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> Here's an update everyone! We are now at $9,610:chili:--keep the donations coming, we're almost there...



I stopped by my local animal shelter today and made a donation. I'll email you shortly!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> I stopped by my local animal shelter today and made a donation. I'll email you shortly!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're almost there at $10,000 :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Here's an update everyone! We are now at $9,610:chili:--keep the donations coming, we're almost there...



WOW outstanding!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to hold my breath until we reach TEN THOUSAND DOLLARS


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I'm going to hold my breath until we reach TEN THOUSAND DOLLARS


You may not have to hold it for long, we are now $190 away from $10,000:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:arty:arty:arty:
:dothewave::cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> You may not have to hold it for long, we are now $190 away from $10,000:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


arty:arty:arty:
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

rrwtrw said:


> Kim and Susan,
> 
> Just read on the AMAR Facebook page about the 11 hoarder situation dogs that AMAR is trying to rescue. Poor babies... Hope they find the fosters they need and the $ to give them the care they need. All Maltese (and really all dogs) should know unconditional love.
> 
> ...





Sylie said:


> Prompted me to act....you know the saying "charity begins close to home."





Mom2James said:


> Sue, Saw your FB post regarding this situation. Just donated and sent off two receipts. Glad you posted or I would have missed the last day!


:ThankYou:Thank you so much, Terre, Sylvia, James and Debbie. Yes the need is great with AMAR taking the 6 dogs from the woman who died yesterday and now a possible 11 more from the hoarder. I wish I was in CA to help with fostering there but we also have our full share here especially near the holidays...people dump their pets.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> You may not have to hold it for long, we are now $190 away from $10,000:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:



So close! Great job! 

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We have to make the $10,000.00 mark.I am tapped out. Come on, some of you people who read and learn....make a five dollar donation. If everyone who just reads this forum made a small contribution we could help so many needy dogs. AMAR now has a big chore, but none of us want to see one single dog get euthanized because their loving human died, or went to a nursing home. It is up to those of us who have our heads above water to help. NOW


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just made another donation Kim! I am now tapped out for sure.! Come on people, we can get there, we are so close!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, we're just $105 away from reaching $10,000 and about 3 hours left before the raffle ends. Come one SMers, we CAN DO IT:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

How do I donate


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

gypsyqueen said:


> How do I donate


You just pick a pet charity to donate to...can be a Rescue nationwide or loca, a shelter, etc. I think that Kim suggested some of them in her original post. They usually have PayPal donation buttons. Once you get your receipt which with PayPal is immediate, send it to Kim and she will assign you raffle numbers. Here is the thread with the info on everything: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/234954-welcome-2015-sm-rescue-raffle.html THANKS:chili::chili:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I did my donation how do I send my receipt to Kim sorry I'm clueless


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

laurie, you just made a donation.

Transaction ID:
8UX34017MP3866256
Confirmation sent to:
[email protected]
This donation will appear on your statement as:
PayPal *AMERICANMAL
Return to American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Did we hit the $10,000?? 

So excited for all of the rescues and fluffs who will benefit from everyone's generosity!!!

Linda


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sophie said:


> Did we hit the $10,000??
> 
> So excited for all of the rescues and fluffs who will benefit from everyone's generosity!!!
> 
> Linda


Not yet, but we're close--$55 away!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

gypsyqueen said:


> laurie, you just made a donation.
> 
> Transaction ID:
> 8UX34017MP3866256
> ...


Thanks, I got your PM--I wrote back to you!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

40 minutes left and $55 to go...come on SMers:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW whatever the number it has been a great effort and success for all the rescues! 
Congratulations everyone, I wish I could have contributed more but look at this amount! Well done Kim, Lynn and everyone!
:Sunny Smile::Flowers 2::Sunny Smile::Flowers 2::Sunny Smile::Flowers 2::Sunny Smile::Flowers 2::Sunny Smile::Flowers 2::Sunny Smile::Flowers 2:
:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So sorry I missed this last night, the meds had me konked out or I would have donated again! Hope we made it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Got up and had to check in. Wondering if you got the $55. I was tapped out after donating several times over the course of the raffle but, wow, what a a great amount of money was raised. :chili: A huge thank you to Kim, and Lynn for guiding her through this challenge. It had to be a daunting challenge to take this on but you did it superbly and what a great cheerleader. :cheer:This money is so badly needed by all the organizations who received dontions from it. The number of Maltese coming into rescue is staggeringly high, with many pulled from horrible kill shelters. This is just awesome to get in money that will help pull them and treat their medical issues. 
Donate-transport-foster-adopt or just volunteer your skills. It costs nothing but you get so much in return!! 
Now we can't wait for the raffles to be pulled for the prizes. A whole week. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just saw Susan Leavitt's post on FB and came to see if I was too late to participate.  I put off doing it and should have a long time ago. I've had a lot going on, no excuse but I truly hate that I miss the raffle.  I hope it went over the $10,000.00 goal. This is the first one I've missed in I'm guessing 8 or 9 years


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:So excited to hear the final total! I know it's earlier in California, but get up Kim!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:You did a fabulous job! Now it's time to celebrate!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You did a great job. Wow thing about all the little ones that will be helped. How exciting.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Walter.

I started a new thread with the final result...


----------

